# Fedor Emelianenko: "I Still Have Gaps in My Techniques, Skills... We're All Human"



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Fedor Emelianenko: "I Still Have Gaps in My Techniques, Skills... We're All Human"*



> "I still have some gaps in my techniques, in my skills, and that’s why my trainers press me hard to work hard and improve. In spite of the fact that they try to work me hard and make my game perfect, I still, in some places, I look a little bit clumsy."
> 
> "I am the way that I am, but I always remember that the harder a person gets, the more it hurts to fall down. That’s why I think about all the results (that come from) what I do in a calm way. Also, I try to treat all people the same way. We’re all human beings, with two arms, two legs and all of us are equal in front of God."


bloodyelbow


Fedor is the man. 

I'm sure he'll look much better in his next fight.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Yea, the reason i like fedor so much is because he's so humble. How can you dislike this man? All the years i've watched him, i've never heard him say a mean thing about anyone.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

daitrong said:


> Yea, the reason i like fedor so much is because he's so humble. How can you dislike this man? All the years i've watched him, i've never heard him say a mean thing about anyone.


he called mirko a "bastard" when he KO'ed his brother


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Fedor has no choice but to be humble running through every opponent hes faced lol :


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Good read. I'm glad he learned something from a win and not a loss, though would've been horrible.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Toroian said:


> he called mirko a "bastard" when he KO'ed his brother


Hehehe :thumb02: That's pretty funny, I would too 

I wonder if he means little gaps, or big things, the way he fights is pretty different than most, he doesn't jab, no double leg takedowns etc.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That is one of the marks of a great fighter; acknowledging that there is always room for improvement.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toroian said:


> he called mirko a "bastard" when he KO'ed his brother


He called him more then a bastard lol


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Someone school us in dirty words in Russian!!

*hopes*


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

The greats in all sports critque themselves harder then anybody else does, that's how you always keep pushing to get better and one of the things i respect the most from fighters coming off a big win acknowledging some areas to improve (one of the reasons i really live Cain). Props to Fedor, there is a reason he has been at the top for so long.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Toroian said:


> he called mirko a "bastard" when he KO'ed his brother


I could think of meaner words than just "bastard" when someone just ktfo your brother. He's the most humble respectful fighting in this sport.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

just wondering why is it that when some posters on here point out these same gaps and say fedor's human like any other fighter, they get typical "fedor hater" or the "u never watched pride" insult thrown at them?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

EastonAssassin said:


> just wondering why is it that when NEW posters on here point out these same gaps and say fedor's human like any other fighter, they get typical "fedor hater" or the "u never watched pride" insult thrown at them?


 fyp

it's because too many think a differing and less spectatular opinion on a legend is insulting them personally and take it much too serious. If everybody just agreed about every fighter there would be no forum.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

EastonAssassin said:


> just wondering why is it that when some posters on here point out these same gaps and say fedor's human like any other fighter, they get typical "fedor hater" or the "u never watched pride" insult thrown at them?


Probably because it's so hard to differentiate between intelligent, knowledgeable MMA enthusiasts and LESNAR IS NUMBERRR ONE UFC ROOLZ kinda people. 

The biggest hole in Fedor's game IMO (and I'm a pretty big fan/enthusiast) is he never feels out opponents enough or effectively enough.

Watch the Arlovski or the Rogers fight. The first 2 minutes or so before he gets their reach and rhythm is so iffy. If he ever loses in the future before he retires, it's to a dynamic striker in the first two minutes before he catches their rhythm and distance.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Fedor, if you're reading this right now, my king, just know that I have a large yard and a hill and it gets snowy in the winter...so basically move in with me, it'll be just like training in Russia. BTW..... <3


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I could think of meaner words than just "bastard" when someone just ktfo your brother. He's the most humble respectful fighting in this sport.


Im the Russian and the things that Fedor said we much meaner than "bastard" (literally it was closer to "fu**ed in the mouth" and "bitch").


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Im the Russian and the things that Fedor said we much meaner than "bastard" (literally it was closer to "fu**ed in the mouth" and "bitch").


Anyone have a link to this video?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Anyone have a link to this video?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, but, kak pa-ruski?

Fedor looks thinner there. And pissed.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Yeah, but, kak pa-ruski?
> 
> Fedor looks thinner there. And pissed.


I LOVE that video. What a totally epic build up for the Crocop fight.


Also I always thought he was yelling at his brother in that video. He yells at him earlier for messin' up. 


Man Aleks looks different in his fight against Crocop. His standup has improved about a 10000x since then, haha.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Aleks is a can beater, nothing more, anytime you put him in the ring with real talent, he will lose imo

Whats up with him fighting guys from Red Devil??

Great hype for the Cro Cop fight tho. But kicking Aleks in the head was elementry for him, Fedor shouldnt be mad


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

The_Senator said:


>


So that's how Fedor looks when he's totally p*ssed? :confused05:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah he looks more pissed there than when he fights.

I hope Fedor has some party time to offset his self criticism. You know, I hope he knows he won, has some ice cream or vodka or whatever


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Yeah, but, kak pa-ruski?
> 
> Fedor looks thinner there. And pissed.


Ah I only speak base russian, and "the senator" will hopefully correct me.

He says bitch twice, (Suka) then mumbles something about fuc**** something else, 

lol @ Kahk Pa ruski.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

daaamn he was upset.
that is creepy.
wow.
fedor can get mad !!!


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> Aleks is a can beater, nothing more, anytime you put him in the ring with real talent, he will lose imo
> 
> Whats up with him fighting guys from Red Devil??
> 
> Great hype for the Cro Cop fight tho. But kicking Aleks in the head was elementry for him, Fedor shouldnt be mad


I think Aleks would beat Cro Cop in a rematch today. This would have been such a stretch a few years ago, but Aleks has improved greatly since Pride, while cro cop has, well cro copped.

No bashing intended, i loves me some Mirko, but this guy has said himself the passion is gone. Ah, he would have looked so good with a heavyweight title around his waist.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> So that's how Fedor looks when he's totally p*ssed? :confused05:



Yea... Gordon Ramsay got a contender


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Don't **** with Fedor and Aleks for real.............they used to kill bears with knives.:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Mjr said:


> Ah I only speak base russian, and "the senator" will hopefully correct me.
> 
> He says bitch twice, (Suka) then mumbles something about fuc**** something else,
> 
> lol @ Kahk Pa ruski.


Me too. I only know "gavnuk" as far as dirty words go.

It did scare me to see Fedor that pissed off. I have NEVER seen him get mad.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

limba said:


> daaamn he was upset.
> that is creepy.
> wow.
> fedor can get mad !!!


He reminds me of myself when I get pissed. No yelling. Just an angry look that creates a black aura in the room where everyone else gets afraid to even speak.


Poor aleks.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Speaking of Aleks, when do we get to see this dude fight again? He isnt the greatest ever but he is damn entertaining to watch.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

"Блядь, сука. Пидар, блядь! Блядь, ебаный в рот, сука. Стоп! Пидар, блядь!"

It's kind of:
"Damn it, bitch! ******, damn it! Damn it, cocksucker (literally "fucked in the mouth"), bitch! Stop! ******, damn it!"

"Bliad’, suka. Pidor, bliad’! Bliad’, ebanyi v rot, suka. Stop! Pidor, bliad’!"

P.S.
1) Comparing "damn it" to russian "блядь", I'd say that russian version is a lot more offensive or maybe as offensive as "**** it".
2) "******" is pretty close to "пидар"
3) "Bitch" is very close to "сука", but it's bit more offensive than it's in English.
4) "Cocksucker" is the same as "ебаный в рот" in meaning.
Of course, everything is addressed to Mirko


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Aleks should fight brock first. Let's see what Fedor would say. Hahaha.

Fedor: "F**k that guy with a big d**k on his chest! I will rip his big head off and stick it up Dana's A**!"


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> "Блядь, сука. Пидар, блядь! Блядь, ебаный в рот, сука. Стоп! Пидар, блядь!"
> 
> It's kind of:
> "Damn it, bitch! ******, damn it! Damn it, cocksucker (literally "fucked in the mouth"), bitch! Stop! ******, damn it!"
> ...


That RULED. I'm writing everything down lol. "pidor" has the dreaded vowel reduction.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Tacx0911 said:


> Aleks should fight brock first. Let's see what Fedor would say. Hahaha.
> 
> Fedor: "F**k that guy with a big d**k on his chest! I will rip his big head off and stick it up Dana's A**!"


A bit like this
http://thegarv.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/arkhamasylum_fedor.gif

Lesnar avoiding Fedor is a good movie, I dont want to see Lesnar die in a fight.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

^^ was f'ing great man!


----------

